# Cesária Evorá 1941 - 2011



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

The first time I heard her Music was on the radio many years ago ,she has a voice that is so soft it makes me feel as if I'm surrounded by "warm olive oil"
Internationally acclaimed to late in her life.
She very sadly passed away in Mindelo her home town on Cabo Verde
Enjoy


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting Ingles.

Her Rogamar cd is one of my favourites, think I'll play it today to celebrate her life.


----------

